# Stanton air raid shelter for sale.



## Bunker Bill

Just came across this on ebay whilst looking at the sellers other items.

Here you go, own your own air raid shelter, this will please the wife ( not ) 

All sorts of uses i can think of 



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## rockhopper

If i wasn't going away in the next few days.....


----------



## nij4829

If i had the space - make a different summer house than the mrs wants me to build in the summer


----------



## jonney

Any Idea how much weight would be in it. I fancy that just trying to find out how many trips I would need to make with the wagon to get it


----------



## rectory-rat

Only 99p, amd quite close to me......such a shame I have self control 

-RR


----------



## Foxylady

I'd love that...sadly, I don't think it'll quite fit in my balcony garden!


----------



## Engineer

jonney said:


> Any Idea how much weight would be in it. I fancy that just trying to find out how many trips I would need to make with the wagon to get it



I suspect two people could just about carry one panel. I would guess the transverse struts may now well be part of a concrete floor! 

From Wiki.

"Stanton shelters: A segment shelter manufactured by the Stanton Ironworks, Ilkeston, Derbyshire. The shop producing spun concrete lighting columns ceased production and turned over to concrete air raid shelters, of which 100,000 tons were manufactured, principally for the air ministry. Reinforced concrete proved an ideal material for air raid shelters, being strong and resistant to shock with no deterioration with the passing of time. This type of segment shelter was of simple design and of low cost - any length of shelter could be built up from the pre-cast steel reinforced concrete segments. The segments were 20 inches wide; a pair of them formed an arch 7 feet high and transverse struts were provided to ensure rigidity. These fitted into longitudinal bearers which were grooved to receive the foot of each segment. Each pair of segments were bolted together at the apex of the arch and each segment was also bolted to its neighbour, the joints being sealed with a bituminous compound. The convenient handling of these segments enabled them to be transported on to sites where close access by motor lorry was not possible. Partly buried in the ground, with a suitably screened entrance, this bolted shelter afforded safe protection against blast and splinters"


----------



## jonney

Cheers for that engineer


----------



## scottyg100

Jonney i will go halfs with you lol


----------



## Curious Dragon

My partner & I are looking for somwhere to live at the moment... I wonder if I can convince him?

Failing that, with a birthday coming up soon I could flutter my eyelashes and see if he gets the message


----------



## Seahorse

jonney said:


> Any Idea how much weight would be in it. I fancy that just trying to find out how many trips I would need to make with the wagon to get it



iI remeber reading somewhere about somebody who bought and removed one of these. Each section weighed HALF A TON!!! The photos showed them using a JCB to lift each section out for loading on a lorry.

I'll see if I can find the site again.

Yup, here we go... http://www.freewebs.com/ashdowncamp/stantonshelter.htm


----------



## Engineer

Must say I'm amazed the sections weigh 1/2 Ton.


----------



## skeleton key

Mmmmmmmmmm would make a great wine cellar ???
Just a thought lol 

SK


----------



## RichardB

I'm moving this to General Stuff because it isn't a report. 

Is this a Stanton shelter then?




DSC_4087 by RichardB5, on Flickr

Or is this one?




Dunino 153 by RichardB5, on Flickr

Both are on the same airfield, I thought they were the same until I looked at the photos just now (in my defence I saw them on separate visits).


----------



## Incognito

richardB the second one looks more like the pictures of the other stanton shelter as it has more of a peaked roof rather than a rounded one as in the first pic.


----------



## krela

Yeah the second one is a stanton shelter, the first one is also looks like a blast shelter but is not a stanton type.


----------



## Bunker Bill

Looks like the second as said before, I dont think it sold, a lot more effort to move than people thought.

This is one of the many at Chilbolton Airfield.


----------

